# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Ikarus. Не антивирус, а крутейший венгерский автобус. Факты, мнения, отзывы владельце

## ALEX(XX)

> касперского опередил ikarus, что за "супер антивирус"?


Автобус такой был в своё время

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

> Автобус такой был в своё время


Я думаю, он до сих пор есть. Венгры - они бережливые, национальным достоянием не разбрасываются.

----------


## anton_dr

у нас до сих пор можно встретить, редко, на непопулярных маршрутах.

----------


## Shu_b

> Я думаю, он до сих пор есть. Венгры - они бережливые, национальным достоянием не разбрасываются.


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ikarus



> # В 1991 году была разделена. От основного завода в Секешфехерваре отделился Будапештский завод малых серий.
> # В 1999 году оба завода вошли в группу Irisbus.
> # в октябре 2003 — основное предприятие было окончательно закрыто.





> Автобус такой был в своё время


По мск и сейчас рейсовые работают и одиночки и гармошки... собранные на тушинском заводе.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Кстати во время буйства атипичной пневмонии автобусы ежедневно обрабатывали внутри дезинфекционными средствами... вот вам и антивирусная защита  :Wink:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Кстати, Икарусы очень классные автобусы, особенно когда нульсовые приходили к нам в город. Очень комфортные, мягкий ход.... Класс. Конечно после года эксплуатации в руках наших умельцев они превращались в постановщиков дымовых завес...

----------


## NickGolovko

Это что. У нас до сих пор 90% междугородного автобусного парка из них состоит  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

Мне нравилось в гармошках стоять на вращающейся площадке - на поворотах прикольно так крутилась.
Еще я в детстве любил стоять сначала у аппаратов этих - забыл, как называются -денежку кидаешь, ручку крутишь, билетик вылазит. Люди передавали на билеты, а я крутил  :Smiley:  Потом так же у компостеров - нравился мне процесс.
Хочу вот где-нибудь найти этот аппарат с билетиками, и компостер. И не спрашивайте, зачем они мне - просто - хочу и все  :Smiley: .

----------


## Ego1st

> Мне нравилось в гармошках стоять на вращающейся площадке - на поворотах прикольно так крутилась.


да да мне тоже нрпавилось постоянно на них стоял=))

----------


## ALEX(XX)

http://autobus.narod.ru/Ikarus/ikarus.htm

----------


## Shu_b

http://www.autoreview.ru/kunst/num038/ikarus1.htm
http://www.autoreview.ru/kunst/num038/ikarus2.htm

----------


## pig

Осторожно! Совсем недавно откуда-то из autoreview.ru выпрыгивал Trjoan-Downloader.

----------


## Shu_b

> Осторожно! Совсем недавно откуда-то из autoreview.ru выпрыгивал Trjoan-Downloader.


Это уже паника.... Волка бояться - в лес не ходить... ;-)

----------


## Александр Долин

> Кстати, Икарусы очень классные автобусы, особенно когда нульсовые приходили к нам в город. Очень комфортные, мягкий ход.... Класс. Конечно после года эксплуатации в руках наших умельцев они превращались в постановщиков дымовых завес...


И небыло пределу моего удивления, когда на разборке в металлоломе (междугородный вариант автобуса) я увидел, что там двигатель от гусеничного трактора Т-4! Слегка доработанный для автобуса.   :Shocked:

----------

